# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  قانون عضوي 99ـ02 الذي يحدد تنظيم المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة

## هيثم الفقى

الجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية
قانون عضوي رقم 99-02 مؤرخ في 20 ذي القعدة عام 1419
الموافق 08 مارس سنة 1999
________________________________________ 
يحدد تنظيم المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة
وعملهما وكذا العلاقات الوظيفية بينهما وبين الحكومة
إن رئيس الجمهورية
- بناء على الدستور لاسيما المواد 115 (الفقرة الأولى) و 123 (الفقرة الثالثة) و165 (الفقرة الثانية) منه،
- وبعد مصادقة البرلمان.
- وبعد رأي المجلس الدستوري
يصدر القانون العضوي الآتي نصه:
الفصل الأول
أحكام عامة
المادة الأولى: يحدد هذا القانون العضوي، طبقا لأحكام المادة 115 من الدستور، تنظيم المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة وعملهما وكذا العلاقات الوظيفية بينهما وبين الحكومة.
المادة 2: مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 93 من الدستور يكون مقر المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومقر مجلس الأمة في مدينة الجزائر.
المادة 3: لا تنتهك حرمة مقر كل من المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة، وكذا مكان انعقاد البرلمان بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا.
توضع تحت تصرف رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني ورئيس مجلس الأمة، وتحت مسؤوليتهما وحدهما الوسائل الضرورية لضمان الأمن والنظام داخل المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة.
المادة 4: يجتمع البرلمان في دورتين عاديتين كل سنة، وتدوم كل دورة أربعة (04) أشهر على الأقل.
يمكن أن يجتمع البرلمان في دورة غير عادية وفقا لأحكام المادة 118 من الدستور.
يحدد المرسوم الرئاسي المتضمن دعوة البرلمان لعقد دورة غير عادية جدول أعمال الدورة.
المادة 5: يجتمع المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة في دورتي الربيع والخريف.
تبتدئ دورة الربيع في يوم العمل الثاني من شهر مارس.
تبتدئ دورة الخريف في يوم العمل الثاني من شهر سبتمبر.
تدوم كل دورة عادية خمسة (05) أشهر على الأكثر من تاريخ افتتاحها.
يحدد تاريخ اختتام كل دورة بالتنسيق بين مكتبي الغرفتين وبالتشاور مع الحكومة.
تفتتح كل دورة من دورات البرلمان وتختتم بتلاوة سورة الفاتحة وعزف النشيد الوطني.
المادة 6: تجري أشغال البرلمان ومناقشاته ومداولاته باللغة العربية.
تكون جلسات البرلمان علانية أو مغلقة وفقا لأحكام المادة 116 من الدستور.
المادة 7: تنشر في الجريدة الرسمية لمناقشات كل واحدة من الغرفتين المحاضر وعروض الحال الكاملة للمناقشات الدائرة خلال جلساتهما، مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 116 (الفقرة 2) من الدستور.
تنشر محاضر أشغال البرلمان المنعقد بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا، حسب نفس الأشكال المقررة لأشغال الغرفتين.
المادة 8: يحدد شكل الجريدة الرسمية لمناقشات البرلمان ومحتواها بلائحة صادرة عن كل واحدة من غرفتي البرلمان.
الفصل الثاني
تنظيم المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة
المادة 9: أجهزة كل من المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة هي:
- الرئيس،
- المكتب،
- اللجان الدائمة،
المادة 10: يمكن كل غرفة أن تنشئ هيئات تنسيقية واستشارية أو رقابية تحدد في النظام الداخلي لكل من الغرفتين.
المادة 11: مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 181 (الفقرة الثانية) من الدستور ينتخب رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني ورئيس مجلس الأمة وفقا لأحكام المادة 114 من الدستور.
يوضح النظام الداخلي الساري المفعول لكل غرفة كيفيات انتخابهما .
المادة 12: إذا دعي رئيس مجلس الأمة لتولي مهمة رئيس الدولة طبقا لأحكام المادة 88 من الدستور، يتولى النيابة عنه نائب الرئيس الأكبر سنا.
المادة 13: يتشكل مكتب كل غرفة من الرئيس ونواب الرئيس، وعند الاقتضاء من أعضاء آخرين.
يحدد النظام الداخلي لكل غرفة عدد نواب الرئيس والأعضاء الآخرين وكيفيات انتخابهم وصلاحياتهم.
المادة 14: يساعد نواب الرئيس، الرئيس في تسيير مداولات أجهزة الغرفتين ومناقشاتهما، وكذا في مهام إدارتيهما وتسييرهما.
يوضح النظام الداخلي لكل غرفة الصلاحيات الأخرى المخولة للمكتب، زيادة على الصلاحيات التي خولها إياه الدستور وهذا القانون.
المادة 15: ينشئ المجلس الشعبي الوطني ومجلس الأمة من ضمن أعضائهما لجانا دائمة.
يحدد النظام الداخلي لكل غرفة عددها ومهامها وفقا لأحكام المادة 117 من الدستور. 
الفصل الثالث
العلاقات الوظيفية بين غرفتي البرلمان والحكومة
القسم الأول 
جدول الأعمال
المادة 16: يضبط مكتبا الغرفتين وممثل الحكومة المجتمعون في مقر المجلس الشعبي الوطني جدول أعمال الدورة في بداية كل دورة برلمانية تبعا لترتيب الأولوية الذي تحدده الحكومة.
المادة 17: يمكن الحكومة، حين إيداع مشروع قانون، أن تلح على إستعجاليته.
عندما يصرح باستعجال مشروع قانون يودع خلال الدورة ،يدرج هذا المشروع في جدول أعمال الدورة الجارية.
المادة 18: يضبط مكتب كل غرفة باستشارة الحكومة، جدول أعمال جلساتها. 
المادة 19: تخصص جلستان شهريا للأسئلة الشفوية لأعضاء كل غرفة ولأجوبة أعضاء الحكومة عنها. 
القسم الثاني
إيداع مشاريع واقتراحات القوانين ودراستها في اللجان 
الفرع الأول إيداع مشاريع واقتراحات القوانين 
المادة 20: زيادة على الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 119 من الدستور، يشترط في كل مشروع أو اقتراح قانون ليكون مقبولا، أن يرفق بعرض أسباب، وأن يحرر نصه في شكل مواد. 
المادة 21: يودع رئيس الحكومة مشاريع القوانين لدى مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني، مع مراعاة الإجراءات التي تنص عليها المادة 119 من الدستور.
يشعر مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني بالاستلام.
يتلقى مكتب مجلس الأمة مشروع أو اقتراح القانون للإطلاع عليه. 
المادة 22: مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة 6 من المادة 120 من الدستور، يمكن الحكومة أن تسحب مشاريع القوانين في أي وقت قبل أن يصوت عليها المجلس الشعبي الوطني. 
كما يمكن سحب اقتراحات القوانين من قبل مندوبي أصحابها قبل التصويت عليها ويعلم مجلس الأمة والحكومة بذلك. 
يترتب على السحب توقف إسناد النص إلى اللجنة المختصة ولا يكون بالتالي ضمن جدول الأعمال. 
المادة 23: يجب أن يكون كل اقتراح قانون موقعا عليه من عشرين (20) نائبا. 
يودع كل اقتراح قانون لدى مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني. 
المادة 24: لا يقبل أي مشروع أو اقتراح قانون مضمونه نظير موضوع مشروع أو اقتراح قانون تجري دراسته في البرلمان أو تم سحبه أو رفضه منذ أقل من إثني عشر (12) شهرا. 
المادة 25: يبلغ فورا إلى الحكومة اقتراح القانون الذي تم قبوله وفقا لأحكام المادة 23 أعلاه. 
تبدي الحكومة رأيها لمكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني خلال أجل لا يتجاوز شهرين. 
وإذا لم تبد الحكومة رأيها عند انقضاء أجل الشهرين (2)، يحيل رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني اقتراح القانون على اللجنة المختصة لدراسته. 
لا يقبل أي اقتراح قانون تم رفضه عملا بنص المادة 121 من الدستور. 
المادة 26: يمكن أن يسجل في جدول أعمال الجلسات مشروع أو اقتراح قانون لم تعد اللجنة المحال عليها تقريرا بشأنه في أجل شهرين (02) من تاريخ الشروع في دراسته، بناء على طلب الحكومة وموافقة مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني، أو مكتب مجلس الأمة. 
الفرع الثاني 
دراسة مشاريع واقتراحات القوانين في اللجان 
المادة 27: للجان الدائمة بالبرلمان الحق في أن تستمع في إطار جدول أعمالها وصلاحياتها إلى ممثل الحكومة، كما يمكنها الاستماع إلى أعضاء الحكومة كلما دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك. 
يبلغ رئيس الحكومة كل من الغرفتين الطلب إلى رئيس الحكومة. 
يمكن أعضاء الحكومة حضور أشغال اللجان الدائمة، ويستمع إليهم بناء على طلب من الحكومة يوجه إلى رئيس كل من الغرفتين حسب الحالة. 
المادة 28: يحق للجنة المختصة ونواب المجلس الشعبي الوطني والحكومة تقديم اقتراحات التعديلات عن مشروع أو اقتراح قانون محال على اللجنة لدراسته. 
يحدد النظام الداخلي إجراءات وشروط تقديم اقتراحات التعديلات. 
القسم الثالث 
إجراءات التصويت 
المادة 29: تدرس مشاريع واقتراحات القوانين حسب إجراء التصويت مع المناقشة العامة أو إجراء التصويت مع المناقشة المحدودة أو بدون مناقشة. 
المادة 30: يجري التصويت برفع اليد في الاقتراع العام، أو بالاقتراع السري. 
كما يمكن أن يتم التصويت بالاقتراع العام بالمناداة الاسمية. 
المادة 31: يقرر مكتب كل غرفة نمط التصويت طبقا للشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وفي نظامها الداخلي. 
الفرع الأول 
التصويت مع المناقشة العامة 
المادة 32: التصويت مع المناقشة العامة هو الإجراء العادي لدراسة مشاريع واقتراحات القوانين، ويجري في مرحلتين متتاليتين هما: المناقشة العامة والمناقشة مادة مادة. 
المادة 33: يشرع في مناقشة مشروع القانون بالاستماع إلى ممثل الحكومة، ومقرر اللجنة المختصة، ثم إلى المتدخلين حسب ترتيب تسجيلهم المسبق. 
يشرع في مناقشة اقتراح القانون بالاستماع إلى مندوب أصحاب الاقتراح، وممثل الحكومة، ومقرر اللجنة المختصة، ثمّ إلى المتدخلين حسب ترتيب تسجيلهم المسبق. 
تنصب التدخلات أثناء المناقشة العامة على كامل النص. 
يتناول الكلمة بناء على طلبه ممثل الحكومة، ورئيس اللجنة المختصة، أو مقررها، ومندوب أصحاب اقتراح القانون. 
يقرر المجلس الشعبي الوطني إثر المناقشات، إما التصويت على النص بكامله، وإما التصويت عليه مادة مادة أو تأجيله. 
ويبت المجلس الشعبي الوطني فيه بعد إعطاء الكلمة إلى ممثل الحكومة واللجنة المختصة بالموضوع 
المادة 34: يمكن ممثل الحكومة، أو مكتب اللجنة المختصة أو مندوب أصحاب اقتراح القانون، أن يقدم تعديلات شفويا خلال المناقشة مادة مادة. 
إذا تبين لرئيس الجلسة أو اللجنة المختصة أن التعديل المقدم على هذا النحو يؤثر في فحوى النص، يقرر رئيس الجلسة توقيف الجلسة لتمكين اللجنة من التداول في شأن استنتاجاتها بخصوص التعديل. 
يكون توقيف الجلسة وجوبا، بناء على طلب ممثل الحكومة، أو مكتب اللجنة المختصة، أو مندوب أصحاب اقتراح القانون. 
المادة 35: يتدخل خلال المناقشة مادة مادة، وبصدد كل مادة يحتمل تعديلها، مندوب أصحاب كل تعديل، وعند الاقتضاء، مكتب اللجنة المختصة وممثل الحكومة.
وبعد هذه التدخلات يعرض للتصويت: 
- تعديل الحكومة أو تعديل مندوب أصحاب اقتراح القانون. 
- تعديل اللجنة المختصة، في حالة انعدام تعديل الحكومة أو مندوب أصحاب اقتراح القانون أو في حالة رفضهما. 
- تعديلات النواب حسب الترتيب الذي يحدده رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني، في حالة انعدام تعديل اللجنة أو في حالة رفضه. 
- مادة مشروع أو اقتراح القانون، في حالة انعدام تعديلات النواب أو في حالة رفضها المتتالي. 
المادة 36: يمكن الرئيس، خلال المناقشة مادة مادة، أن يعرض للتصويت جزءا من النص، في حالة عدم إدخال أي تعديل عليه. 
وبعد التصويت على آخر مادة، يعرض الرئيس النص بكامله للتصويت. 
الفرع الثاني 
التصويت مع المناقشة المحدودة 
المادة 37: يقرر مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني التصويت مع المناقشة المحدودة بناء على طلب ممثل الحكومة، أو اللجنة المختصة، أو مندوب أصحاب اقتراح القانون. 
لا تفتح المناقشة العامة خلال المناقشة المحدودة. 
وخلال المناقشة مادة مادة، لا يأخذ الكلمة إلا ممثل الحكومة، ومندوب أصحاب اقتراح القانون، ورئيس اللجنة المختصة أو مقررها، ومندوبو أصحاب التعديلات. 
الفرع الثالث 
التصويت بدون مناقشة
المادة 38: يطبق إجراء التصويت بدون مناقشة على الأوامر التي يعرضها رئيس الجمهورية على كل غرفة للموافقة، وفقا لأحكام المادة 124 من الدستور. 
وفي هذه الحالة لا يمكن تقديم أي تعديل. 
يعرض النص بكامله للتصويت والمصادقة عليه بدون مناقشة في الموضوع، بعد الاستماع إلى تقرير اللجنة المختصة. 
الفرع الرابع 
الإجراء التشريعي في مجلس الأمة 
المادة 39: تباشر المناقشة في مجلس الأمة على النص المصوت عليه من قبل المجلس الشعبي الوطني، من خلال الاستماع إلى ممثل الحكومة، فإلى مقرر اللجنة المختصة، ثمّ إلى المتدخلين حسب ترتيب تسجيلهم المسبق. 
تنصب التدخلات أثناء المناقشة العامة على مجمل النص. 
تأخذ اللجنة المختصة وممثل الحكومة الكلمة بناء على طلب كل منهما يقرر مكتب مجلس الأمة على إثر المناقشات، إما المصادقة على النص بكامله إذا لم يكن محل ملاحظات أو توصيات، وإما الشروع في المناقشة مادة مادة. 
يأخذ مجلس الأمة قراره بعد تدخل كل من ممثل الحكومة واللجنة المحال عليها الموضوع. 
المادة 40: يمكن الرئيس خلال المناقشة مادة مادة، أن يعرض للمصادقة جزءا من النص إذا لم يكن موضوع ملاحظات أو توصيات من اللجنة. 
تقدم اللجنة المختصة التوصيات المتعلقة بالحكم أو الأحكام محل الخلاف، والتي تمثل رأي مجلس الأمة، إلى اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء. 
تنظم إجراءات تقديم الملاحظات والتوصيات وإعدادها والشروط الواجب توفرها في النظام الداخلي لمجلس الأمة. 
المادة 41: يقرر مكتب مجلس الأمة المصادقة مع المناقشة المحدودة بناء على طلب ممثل الحكومة، أو اللجنة المحال عليها الموضوع. 
الفرع الخامس 
تبليغ النصوص القانونية
المادة 42: يرسل رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني النص المصوت عليه إلى رئيس مجلس الأمة في غضون عشرة (10) أيام، ويشعر رئيس الحكومة بهذا الإرسال. 
المادة 43: مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين 166 و 167 من الدستور، يرسل رئيس مجلس الأمة النص النهائي الذي صادق عليه مجلس الأمة إلى رئيس الجمهورية في غضون عشرة (10) أيام، ويشعر رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني ورئيس الحكومة بهذا الإرسال. 
الفرع السادس 
التصويت على قانون المالية
المادة 44: يصادق البرلمان على مشروع قانون المالية في مدة أقصاها خمسة وسبعون (75) يوما من تاريخ إيداعه، طبقا لأحكام المادة 120 من الدستور. 
يصوت المجلس الشعبي الوطني على مشروع قانون المالية في مدة أقصاها سبعة وأربعون (47) يوما ابتداء من تاريخ إيداعه. 
يصادق مجلس الأمة على النص المصوت عليه، خلال أجل أقصاه عشرون (20) يوما. 
في حالة خلاف بين الغرفتين يتاح للجنة المتساوية الأعضاء أجل ثمانية (08) أيام للبت في شأنه. 
في حالة عدم المصادقة لأي سبب كان خلال الأجل المحدد، يصدر رئيس الجمهورية مشروع قانون المالية الذي قدمته الحكومة بأمر له قوة قانون المالية. 
الفرع السابع 
المداولة الثانية
المادة 45: يمكن رئيس الجمهورية، وفقا لأحكام المادة 127 من الدستور، أن يطلب مداولة ثانية للقانون المصوت عليه، وذلك خلال الثلاثين (30) يوما الموالية لمصادقة مجلس الأمة عليه. 
في حالة عدم المصادقة عليه بأغلبية ثلثي (2/3) النواب يصبح نص القانون لاغيا. 
القسم الرابع 
الموافقة على برنامج الحكومة 
المادة 46: يعرض رئيس الحكومة برنامجه على المجلس الشعبي الوطني خلال الخمسة والأربعين (45) يوما الموالية لتعيين الحكومة. 
ويفتح المجلس الشعبي الوطني لهذا الغرض مناقشة عامة. 
المادة 47: لا يشرع في المناقشة العامة المتعلقة ببرنامج الحكومة إلا بعد سبعة(07) أيام من بعد تبليغ البرنامج إلى النواب. 
المادة 48: يتم التصويت على برنامج الحكومة، بعد تكييفه إن اقتضى الأمر، عشرة (10) أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ تقديمه في الجلسة. 
القسم الخامس 
عرض برنامج الحكومة على مجلس الأمة 
المادة 49: يقدم رئيس الحكومة إلى مجلس الأمة عرضا حول برنامجه خلال العشرة (10) أيام على الأكثر، التي تعقب موافقة المجلس الشعبي الوطني عليه وفق أحكام المادة 80 من الدستور. 
يمكن مجلس الأمة أن يصدر لائحة حسب نفس الشروط المحددة في المواد من52 إلى 55 من هذا القانون. 
القسم السادس 
بيان السياسة العامة 
المادة 50: تقدم الحكومة كل سنة ابتداء من تاريخ المصادقة على برنامجها إلى المجلس الشعبي الوطني، بيانا عن السياسة العامة طبقا لأحكام المادة 84 من الدستور. 
يترتب على بيان السياسة العامة إجراء مناقشة تتناول عمل الحكومة. 
يمكن أن تختتم هذه المناقشة بلائحة. 
المادة 51: تقدم اقتراحات اللوائح التي تتعلق ببيان السياسة العامة خلال الاثنين والسبعين 72 ساعة الموالية لاختتام المناقشة الخاصة بالبيان. 
المادة 52: يجب أن يوقع اقتراح اللائحة عشرون (20 )نائبا على الأقل، ليكون مقبولا وأن يودعه مندوب أصحاب الاقتراح لدى مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني. 
المادة 53: لا يمكن أن يوقع النائب الواحد أكثر من اقتراح لائحة. 
المادة 54: تعرض اقتراحات اللوائح للتصويت، في حالة تعددها، حسب تاريخ إيداعها. 
إن مصادقة المجلس الشعبي الوطني على إحدى هذه اللوائح بأغلبية أعضائه يجعل اللوائح الأخرى لاغية. 
المادة 55: لا يتدخل أثناء المناقشات التي تسبق التصويت على اقتراحات اللوائح التي تتعلق ببيان الحكومة عن السياسة العامة إلا: 
• الحكومة بناء على طلبها، 
• مندوب أصحاب اقتراح اللائحة، 
• نائب يرغب في التدخل ضد اقتراح اللائحة،
• نائب يرغب في التدخل لتأييد اقتراح اللائحة. 
المادة 56: طبقا لأحكام المادة 84 الفقرة الأخيرة من الدستور، يمكن الحكومة أن تقدم بيانا عن السياسة العامة أمام مجلس الأمة. 
القسم السابع 
ملتمس الرقابة 
المادة 57: يجب لآن يوقع ملتمس الرقابة، ليكون مقبولا، سبع (1/7) عدد النواب على الأقل، وذلك طبقا لأحكام المادة 135 من الدستور. 
المادة 58: لا يمكن أن يوقع الناخب الواحد أكثر من ملتمس رقابة واحد. 
المادة 59: يودع نص ملتمس الرقابة مندوب أصحابه لدى مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني. 
ينشر نص ملتمس الرقابة في الجريدة الرسمية لمناقشات المجلس الشعبي الوطني، ويعلق ويوزع على كافة النواب. 
المادة 60: لا يتدخل أثناء المناقشات التي تسبق التصويت على ملتمس الرقابة المتعلق ببيان الحكومة عن السياسة العامة، إلا: 
• الحكومة، بناء على طلبها، 
• مندوب أصحاب ملتمس الرقابة، 
• نائب يرغب في التدخل ضد ملتمس الرقابة، 
• نائب يرغب في التدخل لتأييد ملتمس الرقابة. 
المادة 61: طبقا لأحكام المادتين 136 و 137 من الدستور، يجب أن يوافق على ملتمس الرقابة بتصويت أغلبية ثلثي (2/3) النواب. 
لا يتم التصويت إلا بعد ثلاثة (03) أيام من تاريخ إيداع ملتمس الرقابة. 
إذا صادق المجلس الشعبي الوطني على ملتمس الرقابة، يقدم رئيس الحكومة استقالة حكومته. 
القسم الثامن 
التصويت بالثقة 
المادة 62: يكون تسجيل التصويت بالثقة لفائدة الحكومة في جدول الأعمال وجوبا، بناء على طلب رئيس الحكومة وفقا لأحكام المادة 84 من الدستور. 
المادة 63 :يمكن أن يتدخل خلال المناقشة التي تتناول التصويت بالثقة لفائدة الحكومة، زيادة على الحكومة نفسها، نائب يؤيد التصويت بالثقة ونائب آخر ضد التصويت بالثقة. 
المادة 64 :يكون التصويت بالثقة بالأغلبية البسيطة. 
في حالة رفض التصويت بالثقة، يقدم رئيس الحكومة استقالة حكومته مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين 84 و 129 من الدستور. 
القسم التاسع 
الاستجواب 
المادة 65 :يمكن أعضاء البرلمان استجواب الحكومة بخصوص مسألة تكون موضوع الساعة وفقا لأحكام المادة 133 من الدستور. 
يبلغ رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو رئيس مجلس الأمة نص الاستجواب الذي يوقعه، حسب الحالة، على الأقل ثلاثون (30)نائبا أو ثلاثون (30)عضوا في مجلس الأمة، إلى رئيس الحكومة خلال الثماني والأربعين(48)ساعة الموالية لإيداعه. 
المادة 66 :يحدد مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مكتب مجلس الأمة، بالتشاور مع الحكومة، الجلسة التي يجب أن يدرس الاستجواب فيها. 
تكون هذه الجلسة خلال الخمسة عشر(15)يوما على الأكثر، الموالية لتاريخ إيداع الاستجواب. 
المادة 67 :يقدم مندوب أصحاب الاستجواب عرضا يتناول موضوع استجوابه خلال جلسة المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مجلس الأمة المخصصة لهذا الغرض. 
تجيب الحكومة عن ذلك. 
القسم العاشر
الأسئلة الشفوية والكتابية 
المادة 68 :طبقا لأحكام المادة 134 من الدستور، يمكن أعضاء البرلمان توجيه أي سؤال شفوي أو كتابي إلى أي عضو في الحكومة. 
المادة 69 :يودع نص السؤال الشفوي من قبل صاحبه حسب الحالة، لدى مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مكتب مجلس الأمة عشرة (10) أيام عمل على الأقل، قبل يوم الجلسة المقررة لهذا الغرض.
يرسل رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو رئيس مجلس الأمة السؤال فورا إلى رئيس الحكومة. 
المادة 70 :تخصص خلال الدورات العادية جلسة كل خمسة عشر(15) يوما للأسئلة الشفوية المطروحة على أعضاء الحكومة. 
يحدد اليوم الذي يتم فيه تناول الأسئلة الشفوية بالتشاور بين مكتبي غرفتي البرلمان وبالاتفاق مع الحكومة. 
لا يمكن عضو البرلمان أن يطرح أكثر من سؤال في كل جلسة. 
يتم ضبط عدد الأسئلة التي يتعين على أعضاء الحكومة الإجابة عليها بالاتفاق بين مكتب كل غرفة والحكومة. 
المادة 71 :يعرض صاحب السؤال الشفوي سؤاله. 
يمكن صاحب السؤال، إثر جواب عضو الحكومة، أن يتناول الكلمة من جديد كما يمكن عضو الحكومة أن يردّ عليه. 
المادة 72 :يمكن أعضاء البرلمان أن يوجهوا أسئلة كتابية إلى أي عضو في الحكومة. 
يودع نص السؤال الكتابي من قبل صاحبه حسب الحالة، لدى مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مكتب مجلس الأمة. 
يرسل رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو رئيس مجلس الأمة السؤال فورا إلى رئيس الحكومة. 
المادة 73 :عملا بأحكام المادة 134 من الدستور، يكون جواب عضو الحكومة عن السؤال الكتابي الذي وجه إليه، على الشكل الكتابي، خلال أجل الثلاثين (30) يوما الموالية لتبليغ السؤال الكتابي.
يودع الجواب حسب الحالة، لدى مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مكتب مجلس الأمة ويبلغ إلى صاحبه. 
المادة 74 :إذا رأت إحدى الغرفتين أن جواب عضو الحكومة الشفوي أو الكتابي يبرر إجراء المناقشة، تفتتح هذه المناقشة وفقا للشروط المنصوص عليها في النظام الداخلي لكل من المجلس الشعبي الوطني و مجلس الأمة. 
يجب أن تقتصر هذه المناقشة على عناصر السؤال الكتابي أو الشفوي المطروح على عضو الحكومة. 
المادة 75 :تنشر الأسئلة الشفوية و الكتابية والأجوبة المتعلقة بها حسب نفس الشروط الخاصة بنشر محاضر مناقشات كل غرفة في البرلمان. 
القسم الحادي عشر 
لجان التحقيق 
المادة 76 :طبقا لأحكام المادة 161 من الدستور، يمكن كل من المجلس الشعبي الوطني و مجلس الأمة أن ينشئ في إطار اختصاصاته و في أي وقت، لجان تحقيق في القضايا ذات المصلحة العامة. 
المادة 77 :يتم إنشاء لجنة التحقيق من المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مجلس الأمة بالتصويت على اقتراح لائحة يودعها لدى مكتب المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مجلس الأمة ويوقعها، على الأقل، عشرون(20) نائبا أو عشرون(20) عضوا في مجلس الأمة. 
المادة 78 :يعين المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مجلس الأمة من بين أعضائه لجان تحقيق حسب نفس الشروط التي يحددها النظام الداخلي لكل منهما في تشكيل اللجان الدائمة. 
تعلم الغرفة التي أنشأت لجنة تحقيق الغرفة الأخرى بذلك. 
المادة 97 : لا يمكن إنشاء لجنة تحقيق عندما تكون الوقائع قد أدت إلى متابعات ما تزال جارية أمام الجهات القضائية إذا تعلق الأمر بنفس الأسباب ونفس الموضوع ونفس الأطراف. 
المادة 80 :تكتسي لجان التحقيق طابعا مؤقتا وتنتهي مهمتها بإيداع تقريرها أو على الأكثر بانقضاء أجل ستة (6) أشهر قابلة للتمديد ابتداء من تاريخ المصادقة على لائحة إنشائها، ولا يمكن أن يعاد تشكيلها لنفس الموضوع قبل انقضاء أجل اثني عشر(12) شهرا ابتداء من تاريخ انتهاء مهمتها.
المادة 81 : لا يعين في لجنة تحقيق النواب أو أعضاء مجلس الأمة الذين وقعوا اللائحة المتضمنة إنشاء هذه اللجنة. 
المادة 82 :يجب على أعضاء لجان التحقيق أن يتقيدوا بسرية تحرياتهم ومعايناتهم ومناقشاتهم.
المدة 83 :يمكن لجنة التحقيق أن تستمع إلى أي شخص وأن تعاين أي مكان وأن تطلع على أية معلومة أو وثيقة ترى أن لها علاقة بموضوع التحقيق، مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 84 أدناه. 
يرسل رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو رئيس مجلس الأمة، حسب الحالة، إلى رئيس الحكومة، طلبات الاستماع إلى أعضاء الحكومة. 
يضبط برنامج الاستماع إلى أعضاء الحكومة بالاتفاق مع رئيس الحكومة. 
يوجه الاستدعاء مرفقا ببرنامج المعاينات والزيارات إلى إطارات المؤسسات والإدارات العمومية و أعوانها قصد المعاينة الميدانية للاستماع إليهم عن طريق السلطة السلمية التي يتبعونها. 
يعد عدم الامتثال أمام لجنة التحقيق تقصيرا جسيما يدون في التقرير، وتتحمل السلطة السلمية الوصية كامل مسؤولياتها. 
المادة 84 :تخول لجنة التحقيق الإطلاع على أية وثيقة و أخذ نسخة منها ما عدا تلك التي تكتسي طابعا سريا واستراتيجيا يهم الدفاع الوطني، والمصالح الحيوية للاقتصاد الوطني و أمن الدولة الداخلي و الخارجي. 
يجب أن يكون الاستثناء الوارد في الفقرة الأولى مبررا ومعللا من طرف الجهات المعنية. 
المادة 85 :يسلم التقرير الذي أعدته لجنة التحقيق إلى رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو رئيس مجلس الأمة، حسب الحالة. 
يبلغ التقرير إلى كل من رئيس الجمهورية و رئيس الحكومة. 
كما يوزع على النواب أو على أعضاء مجلس الأمة، حسب الحالة. 
المادة 86 :يمكن أن يقرر المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مجلس الأمة نشر التقرير كليا أو جزئيا، بناء على اقتراح مكتبه و رؤساء المجموعات البرلمانية بعد رأي الحكومة. 
يبت المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو مجلس الأمة، حسب الحالة، في ذلك من دون مناقشة، بأغلبية الأعضاء الحاضرين أثر عرض موجز يقدمه مقرر لجنة التحقيق و يبين فيه الحجج المؤيدة أو المعارضة لنشر التقرير كليا أو جزئيا. 
يمكن كل من المجلس الشعبي الوطني و مجلس الأمة، عند الاقتضاء، أن يفتح مناقشة في جلسة مغلقة بخصوص نشر التقرير. 
الفصل الرابع
اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء 
المادة 87 :يبلغ طلب رئيس الحكومة باجتماع اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء طبقا للشروط المنصوص عليها في الفقرة 4 من المادة 120 من الدستور إلى رئيس كل غرفة. 
تجتمع اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء خلال العشرة (10) أيام الموالية لتاريخ تبليغ الطلب. 
المادة 88 :يحدد عدد ممثلي كل غرفة في اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء بعشرة (10) أعضاء. 
المادة 89 :تجتمع اللجان المتساوية الأعضاء عن كل نص قانوني بالتناوب، إما في مقر المجلس الشعبي الوطني و إما في مقر مجلس الأمة. 
المادة 90 : يعقد الاجتماع الأول للجنة المتساوية الأعضاء بدعوى من أكبر أعضائها سنا. 
تنتخب اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء مكتبا لها من بين أعضائها، يتكون من رئيس و نائب رئيس ومقررين اثنين (02). 
ينتخب الرئيس من ضمن أعضاء الغرفة التي تجتمع اللجنة في مقرها. 
وينتخب نائب الرئيس من ضمن أعضاء الغرفة الأخرى، وينتخب مقرر لكل غرفة. 
المادة91 :تدرس اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء الأحكام محل الخلاف التي أحيلت عليها حسب الإجراء العادي المتبع في اللجان الدائمة المنصوص عليها في النظام الداخلي الساري على الغرفة التي تجتمع اللجنة في مقرها. 
المادة 92 :يمكن أعضاء الحكومة حضور أشغال اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء. 
المادة 93 :يمكن اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء أن تستمع لكل عضو في البرلمان و/أو أي شخص ترى أن الاستماع إليه مفيد لأشغالها. 
يرسل رئيس اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء طلب الاستماع لعضو البرلمان حسب الحالة، إلى رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو إلى رئيس مجلس الأمة.
المادة 94 :يقترح تقرير اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء نصا حول الحكم أو الأحكام موضوع الخلاف.
لا تتناول استنتاجات اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء إلا الأحكام التي صوت عليها المجلس الشعبي الوطني ولم تحصل على ثلاثة أرباع(3/4) أصوات أعضاء مجلس الأمة. 
في حالة رفض مجلس الأمة النص كاملا لا يعطل ذلك تطبيق أحكام الفقرة الرابعة من المادة 120 من الدستور. 
يبلغ تقرير اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء إلى رئيس الحكومة من قبل رئيس الغرفة التي عقدت اللجنة الاجتماعات في مقرها. 
المادة 95 :تعرض الحكومة النص الذي أعدته اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء على الغرفتين للمصادقة عليه، طبقا للإجراء المنصوص عليه في المادة 120 من الدستور. 
تبت كل غرفة أولا في التعديلات المقترحة قبل المصادقة على النص بكامله. 
المادة 96 :إذا لم تتوصل الغرفتان، على أساس نتائج اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء إلى المصادقة على نص واحد، و إذا استمر الخلاف ، تسحب الحكومة النص. 
المادة 97 :توضح الكيفيات الأخرى لسير اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء، عند الاقتضاء، في النظام الداخلي المطبق عليها. 
الفصل الخامس
البرلمان المنعقد بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا 
المادة 98 :يجتمع البرلمان المنعقد بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا بناء على استدعاء من رئيس الجمهورية في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المواد 91 الفقرة 2،و 93 و 95 و120 الفقرة الأخيرة ، و 130 الفقرة 2 ، و 176 من الدستور، و باستدعاء من رئيس الدولة بالنيابة أو رئيس الدولة في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة 90 الفقرة 4. 
يجتمع البرلمان وجوبا باستدعاء من رئيس مجلس الأمة، في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة 88 الفقرات 2،3،5 من الدستور. 
كما يمكن أن يجتمع البرلمان باستدعاء من رئيس مجلس الأمة في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة 177 من الدستور. 
المادة 99 :يرأس البرلمان المنعقد بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا رئيس مجلس الأمة في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة 88 الفقرات 2،3،5 والمواد 91 الفقرة 2، و 93 و 95 و102 ، الفقرة الأخيرة و 130 الفقرة 2، و 176 و 177 من الدستور.
ويرأس البرلمان المنعقد بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني، في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة 90، الفقرة 4 من الدستور. 
المادة 100 :تضبط القواعد الأخرى لسير البرلمان المنعقد بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا، في نظام داخلي تقترحه لجنة مكونة من مكتبي الغرفتين يرأسها أكبر الأعضاء سنا، و يصادق عليه البرلمان بغرفتيه المجتمعتين معا في بداية جلساته. 
الفصل السادس
أحكام مختلفة وختامية
المادة 101 :توضع تحت تصرف كل غرفة، و تحت سلطة رئيسها، المصالح الإدارية و التقنية الضرورية لإدارتها. 
المادة 102 :يضبط البرلمان القانون الأساسي لموظفيه و يصادق عليه. 
المادة 103 :تتمتع كل غرفة في البرلمان بالاستقلالية المالية. 
تصوت كل غرفة في البرلمان على ميزانيتها بناء على اقتراح من مكتبها خلال دورة الخريف من كل سنة. 
تبلغ الميزانية إلى الحكومة لدمجها في قانون المالية. 
المادة 104 :يخضع التسيير المالي في كل غرفة لمراقبة مجلس المحاسبة. 
المادة 105 :ينشر هذا القانون العضوي في الجريدة الرسمية للجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية. 
حرر بالجزائر 
في 20 ذي القعدة عام 1419 الموافق 8 مارس سنة1999
اليمين زروال

----------

